# Maumee river anchor???



## rtsj (Jan 28, 2015)

Have tried many different anchors on the river and always have a difficult time getting set. Thinking of going to a chain ball anchor or a big lead pyramid. I really don't think there is a substitute for weight on this river. What do u use and how does it work? Anyone have a mold to pour a 40# lead pyramid? Thanks in advance.

Roy


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I would just pour a 40 lb concrete pyramid and make some kind of form for it. I wouldn't feel bad if I had to cut that off.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Use two 18 to 30lb three pronged river anchors with 4 feet of heavy chain at the end of the anchor line. Sometimes it doesn't matter what you put down, if you're fishing over bedrock and shale flats and the current is strong enough you're just going to slide until you catch a ledge or a boulder. And for the lurkers who may not be aware, DON'T ANCHOR FROM THE STERN


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

I saw a couple boats with 4" pipe about 18" long filled with lead, thought about making one and trying it for a anchor. Not sure what the weight will be guess i can calculate it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

What I have used in the river is chain, big links of chain,you stick in my life I have found 3 in scrap yards. Links as big as your head with 3 - 4 links attached. Works great, stays clean, never had one snag up, I am not sure how much they weigh but I dont need much rope, chain down, U stay . 
My buddy had a pyramid lead anchor and it worked well also, he hooked up a electric winch on the boat so he can drop it from his seat. He mainly fished salmon rivers which was more gravel but did bring his boat over here and the pyramid held us in Maumee.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

15" piece of railroad track works freaking great. Weld a loop on top, attach about 4' of coated chain, and drop her in. 

If that don't hold, you need to re-think your spot.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

my buddy welded three dumbbells together and put some rebar on it to dig in weighs about 90 pounds it works great once it hits bottom boat dont move an inch even in the big rapids.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Anchoring in super swift current can be a dangerous venture, especially when there is a guy fishing in the bow, and the "crankbait effect" starts to happen with the boat. I've seen a lot of guys use big piles of chain, which seems to work. Best anchor I've seen is the guys that fish out of the orange/white tri-hull in front of Schroeders. They have re-bar stuck in and around something...and it's big...but they don't move after they throw it in. 

Interesting thing about anchoring in swift current...quite often you can get out of that swift current and fish the exact same water by moving 50' or so towards one shoreline or the other. Not to mention...when you anchor in the middle of the river you also create a navigation hazard to all the rest of the boats.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

BFG, Thank you for all your info on all the blogs. I have read numerous reports by you.
You are very helpful in so many ways to the sport. 
I have read your discussion on anchoring on the maumee on a different site. There is no doubt in my mind you are directly credited with saving lives on the river. Thankfully we will never know the lives you have saved. Please keep sharing your wisdom.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks..but I learned from some of the best, and quite frankly, a lot of what I learned was by making mistakes. I've gotten lucky...REAL lucky a couple times over the years. 

I once had a guy coming downstream who was trying to "slip" the river with his bow mount trolling motor...like they do in the Detroit river...and it wasn't working. I was anchored in front of Fort Meigs and as he approached, he was fumbling around in the bow of his boat. As the current drew him closer, I fired up the Merc...just in case.  My buddy was ready to yank the anchor so I could avoid him, but low and behold...this jackwad TOSSES his anchor out and over my anchor line. Not sure what to do (his boat was A LOT bigger than mine) I yelled for my friend to cut the line...but he cut MY line...but anyway I hit the throttle and got out of his way. He banged off of three boats downstream of us...then he hit the old bridge piling. Fortunately for him...his boat didn't sink. 

Stupid is as stupid does...but that just goes to show you that not all things that work in one place...will work in another.


----------

